

Achieving Post-Scarcity - keenerd
http://kmkeen.com/post-scarcity/

======
keenerd
This is largely a response to the very disappointing attitudes found in a
recent thread [1]. I doubt this writing will be very convincing or change
anyone's mind. Particularly here, as there are a lot of people who __really
__believe in the market. But I feel it is a topic worth airing and something
that we as individuals could be instrumental in achieving.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4159316>

